# ????????????????????????????



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

check this out..

http://cgi.ebay.com/34-FORD-Coupe-Custom-Painted-Tyco-slot-drag-car_W0QQitemZ6040903740QQcategoryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

A LEXAN BODY is like a dollar to 5 dollars per body right? Plus a painted chassis??? should be no more than 10 bucks. I wondered if anyone realized that lexan is a soft plastic not hard bodies.. please tell me why this is so high??? When you buy it and after couple of races the body is already breaking up??? right?? they'll cry??? or just got so many dead presidents lying around to blow on? 

I am having a bad day and i was just trying to cruise on ebay and saw this i had to say something.. arrggghhhhh

I feel better.. ahhh

Wes


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

In the words or word of Joe Dirt. DANG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

Maybe he forgot to tell you a date with the pin-up girl is included?!?


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Wes,

How can you be down in the dumps? You got your can of spray paint!!! Hehe :thumbsup: 

Mike


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Nightshade said:


> Wes,
> 
> How can you be down in the dumps? You got your can of spray paint!!! Hehe :thumbsup:
> 
> Mike


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I would think it was the custom airbrush job ? I dunno


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Wow...
That is an impressive return.
I need to learn how to do THAT...
Scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wowser. I'm not sure what's fetching the big bucks on that one. I'm sure you could get Jay Jaap (Holeshot Painting) to paint you a similar body of equal or better quality for a small fraction of that price.

Lexan is obviously under appreciated.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*There are three bidders and one of the three bailed at $66.00 beans*

This is a classic bidding war for something that two people feel they just gotta have. Life can get very expensive when, "you just gotta have it".
I've done this more times than I care to admit during my life. 

Picktown.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

the guy has 2 more custom painted cars going for good bucks too


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Those Same 2 guys are bidding all his auctions up. Hmmmm.

Later,
Keith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Maybe it's the bidder's better half that modeled for the painting that's decked out on the rear end and he needs a copy.  rr


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*If that's the case, I gotta say*

Nice Bumpers


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

the thing is that it's amazing how much profit they get. lexan body and tyco chassis with tube all maybe 15 bucks.. man i guess i ll have to do it but I HATE WORKING ON LEXAN BODIES!!!! ARRGGGHHH they are a pain!!! 

Wes


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

I've been watching this guy's auctions for a while. His early cars went forabout $30, still a good return for Lexan body in a 440X2 chassis. Obviously he does a nice job painting the bodies, and the dying is a trick most people have never experimented with. 

Then the cars jumped from the $30 dollar range to the $60 range. 

It's pretty easy understand why the cars are so popular. 50s style hot rods and 50 styles pinups. Nobody else is offering a combination like that, and it clearly resonates with his target audience (middle-aged guys who grew up in the 60s who have disposable income but no painting skills). I consider paying $40 or so for a pinup/paint combination I found really cool looking, but it seems like other people are willing to spend more than I am. I'm pretty sure his pinups are just electronic images he scans onto decals, but again that's a skill a lot of people don't have. 

Cool for this guy. Entrepreneurialism and all that. He has found a market of being successful.


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

*Lexan*

I've been watching his cars to. He has 2 special things going for him: Cool Hot Rod Lexan Bodies AND Great paint jobs. At this point, he's the only one doing the Pinup thing. I wouldn't spend that kind of cash either. Hey, more power to him, he's striking while the iron's hot.


----------

